# 4 weeks labs "slightly" hypo



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Today I got my 4 weeks labs. Doc said I am slightly hypo and started me on 50mcg synthroid is this a large or small dosage? Here are my results:

11/12/2010

TSH<.006
T4,free (direct) 2.07

2/10/2011

TSH 1.94
T4, free (direct) .65

3/29/2011

TSH 11.70
T4, free (direct) .79

Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know your history--did you have RAI for hyperthyroidism?

50 mcg is a common starting dose. When are your followup labs scheduled? My guess would be 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Basically I was diagnosed with graves in November 2010, was on methimazole (20 mg) until 1 week before my RIA. The 3/29 labs were 4 weeks post RIA. Doc started me on 50 mcg synhtroid I will have labs done in 4 more weeks. I was just wondering if I will continue to get more hypo or is the 50 mcg. a common dosage. My main concern is gaining weight. I always count every calorie but have already gained a couple of pounds since starting treatment.

I really haven't had any bad effects from the methimazole or the RAI. Hopefully all will continue to go well.

Thanks for responding


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The 50 mcg is likely a starting dose. It's hard to stay which direction your numbers will go, my first guess would be that you shouldn't get much more hypo. However, it takes some time for the full effect of the RAI to kick in, so it may happen, but being on replacement should prevent you from sliding too far in that direction.

Four weeks will go by quickly, and then you can change the meds based on your labs.

If you do gain any weight, once you are regulated on replacement meds, you should head back to normal. If you are conscientious, you probably won't gain too much, if any.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

50 mcg was my starting dose also but I was hypo from Hashi's and not RAI. I probably still have some functioning thyroid. I ended up euthryoid at 62.5 mcg but that is still a pretty small dose. I think it is more normal to end up on a dose over 100 mcg. I do think it is best to start low and work your way up.

Everyone is different but I didn't gain much weight in the hypo state but also couldn't take off a few extra that I was carrying. Now that I am euthryoid I have taken them off by counting calories and controlling my portions.


----------

